# Gas Pedal 95 Altima



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

The bracket that is spot-welded to the cowling and supports the gas pedal broke off. I can't get a part number from nissan. 
Took the car to a body shop. They were hesitant to even try to fix it since it's hard to reach.
The bracket attaches to the cowling right next to the steering column.
Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

PS. Tried JBWeld which held for about a week.


----------



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, here's an update.
Used JBWeld Kwik. 
Ground off all the old JBWeld and surrounding paint on both the cowling and the bracket. BTW the bracket isn't made per Nissan Parts. Roughed up all surfaces as much as possible.
Applied 3 more coats after the initial set. It's holding 7 days and counting.
Oh, I drive 200-300 miles a day. 
Hope no one else has to deal w/ this issue.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

A talented welder would have the expertise to rewld this to the area necessary. Look around for someone who may does custom fabrication and does several types of welding(MIG,TIG,Etc). A good fabricator would do this job like any other.....


----------

